# asbestos in metal lath/plaster ceiling?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the test came back no Asbestos, I would not go any further. Just wear long sleeve shirts, long pants, gloves, masks, eye protection, when taking down the material. Plaster dust will go everywhere, and will also irritate the throat & sinuses, if you do not wear some sort of mask.

After you get done in that room, vacuum off your clothes, shake them outside before going inside. Always wash your hands and wipe your face off, not washing it, to get off any dirt, before eating.

Reason for the above, is that older homes are more apt to contain Lead paint on the walls, than Asbestos. Another item, is do not run the hvac system if you can get by not having to, and use a fan to pull the air out of the room, to move the dust outdoors, so you can lessen having the dust migrate all throughout the rest of the house, even though you have plastic segmenting off that area you are working in.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i mask up and everything like gregzoll said but i spray the plaster with water and continue to spray it down while your taking it down. also spray the plaster piles and dust on the floor to try and keep the dust down. i'd also look into renting an air scrubber to collect the dirt in the air.


----------



## debiasio (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't think about spraying the ceiling and piles. That's a good idea. I've been wearing a P100 mask with glasses, longsleeves and pants. Seems to be working mostly OK.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Did they test the paint for lead?
Anything that was painted before 1978 should be. :yes:
http://www2.epa.gov/lead#


----------



## debiasio (Jun 28, 2010)

They didn't test for lead, but it doesn't look like the ceiling is painted, either.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

If you mix a little vinegar in the water it breaks the surface tension of the water and helps it penetrate the materials you are removing


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

techpappy said:


> If you mix a little vinegar in the water it breaks the surface tension of the water and helps it penetrate the materials you are removing


A little bit of dish soap will also work.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> A little bit of dish soap will also work.


Dish soap works the best. Fire departments use dish soap like dawn to break down the water tenion so the water soaks in better.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Fabric softener will work better than dish soap.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ToolSeeker said:


> Fabric softener will work better than dish soap.


Vegans will not touch it, due to Fabric Softener is made out of rendered animal fats.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Fabric softener will work better than dish soap.


Good to know


----------

